# BMX indoor shots. Des Moines Iowa.



## Fender5388 (Feb 21, 2011)

these are a few throw away shots from the day. Tell me what you all think


----------



## Fender5388 (Feb 21, 2011)

44 views and no comments?


----------



## timokanefoto (Feb 24, 2011)

i doubt there's many people interested in bmx here,not likely to be like tcu board.. but your colours look weird,pale?.. WB maybe? well light across the board though i'd say...


----------



## c.a.r. (Feb 24, 2011)

Those are some really good shots, i like the second one a lot. i'm going to be taking some skateboarding shots when i get a chance.


----------



## Fender5388 (Feb 25, 2011)

timokanefoto said:


> i doubt there's many people interested in bmx here,not likely to be like tcu board.. but your colours look weird,pale?.. WB maybe? well light across the board though i'd say...


 deff not. i dont really even post many pics here. dont get alot of good feedback here it seems.

the ramps were kind of a light color, but im sure i effed up the white balance somehow.


----------



## Fender5388 (Feb 25, 2011)

c.a.r. said:


> Those are some really good shots, i like the second one a lot. i'm going to be taking some skateboarding shots when i get a chance.


 
thanks! and post them up!


----------



## caged (Feb 26, 2011)

i used to be a bmx'er. pk ripper and hoffman butcher.

i like the shadows on the wall. maybe focus on a couple of those, leaving the bike/rider out of the shot?


----------



## Hussain Frutan (Feb 26, 2011)

amazing shot i like them all


----------



## socaltony (Feb 27, 2011)

Really good shots, but I think you're right. The wb was a bit off. Please keep posting.


----------

